

DOE Report: HPC Open Source Disproportionate Advantaging to the Chinese - apples2apples
http://energy.gov/seab/downloads/report-task-force-next-generation-high-performance-computing

======
apples2apples
"There has been very little open source that has made its way into broad use
within the HPC commercial community where great emphasis is placed on
serviceability and security. There is a better track record in data analytics
recently with map/reduce as a notable example. ... It should be noted that the
most significant consumption of open source software is China and it is also
the case that the Chinese are rare contributors to open source as well.
Investments in open source or other policy actions to stimulate creation are
likely to produce a disproportionate benefit accruing to the Chinese."

